# Info par produktiem >  Bezvadu laika apstākļu stacija (WS8710)

## Cassini

Labdien!
Nesen nopirku Jūsu veikalā laika apstākļu staciju WS8710 http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=WS8710
Bet nekā nevaru saprast, kā tajā var ievadīt savu augstumu virs jūras līmeņa, lai koriģētu barometra radītājus. Piemēram, es atrodos Daugavpilī 5. stavā, un mans augstums virs jūras līmeņa ir 130 metri.
Uz ekrāna (sk. foto) redzams, ka blakus spiediena indikatoram ir burts M (es saprotu - METRI). Bet kā to aktivizēt, lai ievadītu metrus? Es meģināju visādi, bet nekā neizdodas. Bet es esmu pārliecināts, ka to ir iespējams izdarīt.

Palīdziet man lūdzu!

----------


## Vinchi

Īstenībā tas nav domāts augstums virs jūras līmeņa bet gan gaisa spiediens. Ja nekļūdos tad tas ir spiediens uz kvadrātmetru vai arī kāda divaina spiediena mērvienība. Instrukcijā nav nekas teikts par šāda parametra iestādīšanu!

----------


## karloslv

lol, spiediens jau ir uz laukuma vienību. gan milibāri (mb), gan dzīvsudraba staba collas (inHg), gan hektopaskāli (hPa) ir normālas spiediena vienības, kas tur dīvains?

----------


## tvdx

vispaar barometram nevaig zinaat tavu augstumu virs juuras iisteniibaa peec barometra raadiijumiem var noteikt...
vai tad nu 8.klases fizikas stunda ir par sarežģītu?...

----------


## ansius

*tvdx*, nelecies, savas zināšans (un nezināšanas) paturi pie sevis, ok?

----------


## Cassini

> vispaar barometram nevaig zinaat tavu augstumu virs juuras iisteniibaa peec barometra raadiijumiem var noteikt...
> vai tad nu 8.klases fizikas stunda ir par sarežģītu?...


 Var protams izreķināt jūras līmeņa spiedienu, zinot savu augstumu virs jūras līmeņa (man piemēram, ap 130 m) un pievienojot 1 mbaru uz katriem 8 metriem augstuma (130:8=16 (mbar). Tatad, pie barometra radītājiem man būs jāpievieno 16 mbar. Tas būs īstais atmosfēras spiediens, kuru noteiс piemēram, meteostacijās un izmanto laika prognozēm u.c.
Kā es zinu, jebkurai laika apstākļu stacijai, un manai tajā skaitā, ir opcija, kur var ievadīt savu augstumu un stacija uzreiz radīs pareizus spiediena datus. Bet tikai nezinu, kā to aktivizēt. Instrukcijā to nav, bet tas nenozīmē, ka šādas funkcijas nav, tāpēc ka instrukcija ir ļoti saīsināta un vienkarša, un tur daudz kā nav...

----------


## tvdx

nu tas cik N uz 1 km nav gluži konstant stāpat kā brīvās krišanas paātrinājumu.... un kam tev zināt spiedienu 0m vjl? tad liec 2 taadus perp.zemei vienu pie pašas zenmes 2. 10 m augstaak izreekini spiediena starpiibu un no taa nosaki kaads spiediens 0 m vjl un buus ideaali un preciizi cik vien tavs smadzeņu līmenis atļauj ..... bet ja pat šito nezinaaji tad jāsās ar 7.klasi ietr skolas gaitas un nedirst ģeniju ta esi pūpēdis kurš ir uzpūties un kam apvilkta brīdinājuma zīme bet tici taa ziimi izbalees un kaads tev uzkaaps- voi cik tas buus saapiigi un velreiz taa nepiepuutiisies diemžēl šī pasaule ir tāda skarba bet tādi kā j'ys kas citus nemitīgi apdirš pataisa šo pasauli šādu un manuprāt jūs būtu pelnijuši lai kāds jums uzkāpj.... eu pag... a moska jūs jau esat nomiidiiti līdz ar zemi bet netaa teelojat ģēnijus kas visu var un visu prot un apliekat citus jo domaajat ka juus neviens neatpaziis???? cilveeku var atkost pēc tipiskajām pareizrakstības kļūdām, pārliecības reliģiskās piederības(uz mani gan nevar teikt piederiibas jo neticu nekam ne sev ne citien ne dabai ne dievam) bet jau arii ar to var diezgan labi identificeet jo šādi cilvēki ir ļoti maz bet varbūt ka labi.....

----------


## Cassini

Daudz burtu, bet maz satura...   ::

----------


## dmd

neņem viņu galvā, viņs trollo.

----------


## tvdx

aiziet dmd u v me kurš tik tiešām ir truls lai godiigi un nevar paņemt neko gatavu tik nestandarta lietas ar fizikas pamatojumu vai attieciigaas vielas kaada izmantota.... ja esi tik gudrs tad kas ir grafs????

----------


## dmd

lai nu kurš te par fiziku būtu runājis   ::

----------


## tvdx

saprotu kaa izaicinaajumu kaa redzu apliec mani visur-uzprogrammeesim kaadu simulatoru ok?

----------


## dmd

ko tad tu grasies simulēt?   ::

----------


## tvdx

varam padomaat......moška sākumaa kko vieglu piem uztaisīt programmu kas simulee rf filtrus arii ņemot veeraa paraziitiskaas indukcijas,kapicitātes un pretestības ok?? lai taa kaa realitaatee .... vai jau miiz????????

----------


## dmd

ja es kaut vienu brīdi ticētu kaut vienam tavam vārdam, varbūt apsvērtu šo priekšlikumu. 
 respektīvi kautko ņemties, ja ir acīmredzami skaidrs, ka otrajā pusē ir nespējnieks, kas tikpat neko nevar izdarīt, manuprāt ir neproduktīvi.   ::

----------

